# Hi and Help!! From Argentina!!!



## bautistaiglesia (Sep 21, 2009)

Hi, 

My name is Bautista, and Im from Argentina.

I recently started in the archery sport, and Im loving it.

First of all, I wanted to say that I surf a lot this forum, and It helped me a lot with all sort of things.

Here in Argentina its not a very popular sport, so we have a lot of limitations in order to practice and learn it, in all terms, from equipment, to places to shoot.

I started in one of the few schools at my area (Capital City) and I started with a used begginers recurve argentinian made bow. Wich, as you can imagine, its pretty much a stick with a row strapped.

Once you get a hold of the sport, you need to step it up.

Thats why I decided to buy my very first bow.

But, as I sayed, as the sport is not popular, here in Argentina we dont have bows store, or importers. The few good bows that you can find to buy, are 2002-2005 models of Hoyt or PSE that particulars brought to the country, and they sell it for not less than a $1000 (american dollars). And thats a lot of money here.

So, thats why Im going to import myself a bow from USA, and a wanted help with a few things.

- First of all, I have $500 to spend.
- In order to get it in the country, I have to pay 100% tax of the retail price (yeah, a lot), so, In order to meet my budget of $500, I need to find a bow thats $250 top.
- For obvious reasons, I also need to buy it online, not only because im 10000 miles away, but also to pay it with a credit card.
- I have no equipment at all, so I need sort of a "ready to shoot" bow. I dont mean I have to have a case, quiver, etc. I think I just need the bow, with a sight and the rest.

So, to make a resume, I need a $250 (top) bow, that I can buy online, with the basic essentials things to target shoot.

What are the best online stores to buy bows? Does somebody knows one that have sales or past seasons bows?

Thank you in advance for the answers!!!

bautista


----------



## Bayou Bowhunter (Sep 18, 2007)

Glad you are here and :welcome: to Archery Talk!!! :cheers:
:wav: :wav:


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* bautistaiglesia. Have fun here.


----------



## diggitydave1 (Jul 20, 2009)

*welcome*

try ebay for a used bow, i have a prong rest u can have, or if u can a whisker biscuit is a good starter rest, and i have a old sight u can have too its a slide bar type something u can start with, its the one i started with. good luck findinf u a bow.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

Welcome to AT


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

:welcome: to AT


----------



## BWiz (Dec 15, 2008)

:welcomesign: to AT!!


----------

